# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  نحوه قرار دادن فايل exe يا dll در هاست و اجراي آن به جاي html

## yalanemail

چگونه مي توان فايل exe يا dll در هاست قرار داد به طوري كه همانند فايل html يا Aspx بتوان آن را فراخواني و در IE 
اجرا نمود ؟!

----------


## pm_hamze

باید از برنامه evil htt استفاده کنی

----------


## vcldeveloper

فایل اجرایی که همینطوری اجرا نمیشه!
باید فایل شما یک Web Application باشه، مثلا یک DLL بصورت ISAPI ، یا یک فایل CGI، تا روی سرور اجرا بشه و در جواب درخواست کاربر یک سند HTML تولید کنه و به مرورگر کاربر ارسال کنه.

----------


## yalanemail

با تشكر از راهنمايي آقاي كشاورز  :لبخند:

----------


## vcldeveloper

چون سوال را با توضیح بهتری در تاپیک زیر مطرح کردید، این تاپیک قفل شد. می تونید بحث را در همون تاپیک ادامه بدید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=110168

----------

